# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  غادة عادل: أخاف على أولادي من الحسد

## الحصن نيوز

أكدت الفنانة غادة عادل ان أكثر الأمور التي تقلقها هم أولادها ,وانها تخاف عليهم من الحسد لذلك تخفيهم دائما عن الأضواء وانها لا تحب التحدث عنهم كثيرا في الإعلام .




ونفت غادة ما يردده البعض ان الحب يقل تدريجياً بعد الزواج، وقالت: "أبدا فالحب موجود ولكن طريقة التعبير عنه تختلف عما قبل الزواج فبعد الزواج مع مسئولية البيت والأولاد والشغل وجو التصوير والبلاتوهات طوال اليوم وبالتالي فإن طريقة الحب تختلف ولكنه موجود لأن الحياة صعب أن نعيشها بدون حب فهو أساس أي علاقة حلوة في الدنيا".


لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

